# Using a stool to work on bikes in a stand



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Just curious how many people who work on bikes while sitting on a stool? I've been told I'm crazy to do that but why would Park and other brands make mechanic stools? Just seeing what other views on this are.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

mine goes up and down, spins all around and has wheels. I do 90% of my work on sitting down. Have there been more than 1 who made this comment about you sitting or just 1 who didn't have anything intelligent to say at the time?


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

CoppellStereo said:


> Just curious how many people who work on bikes while sitting on a stool? I've been told I'm crazy to do that but why would Park and other brands make mechanic stools? Just seeing what other views on this are.


I use a mechanics seat creeper, with a tool tray under the seat (also works well changing the brakes on the car  ). I have a folding Park stand, and it always felt a little tippy with the bike raised as high as it needed to comfortably stand and work on it, so with the creeper seat I just raise the bike high enough for the wheels to clear the floor.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

sounds like a good idea to me. id rather sit down next to it than hunch down over it.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I sit. And stand. Mostly sit...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't think I've ever worked on a bike sitting down in the 5 years I've worked at a shop. Our Park stools are for the computers for looking up parts, making orders etc. I never really had a need to sit down (doesn't look good in front of customers either), but even at home I always stand...except lacing up a wheel or sometimes truing a wheel I'll grab a stool. I say try both. Work on your bike sitting. Work on your bike standing. And do what you like best.


*edit* I think Park and companies make such stools for a few reasons. If a bike geek needs a stool to work on anything really (desk, cars, bikes), they're probably gonna buy from a bike tool manufacturer. And if a shop is going to have a stool to either work on bikes or use at the cash register, parts computer etc then that shop will buy something to display a name. Another use would be a bicycle fit technician. They, for the most part, need to sit down to fit someone properly (and with fits lasting nearly 4 hours in some cases they will want to sit)..If a shop or home mechanic may need something, they'll offer it to get their name out there (why do you think Park makes pizza cutters and toilet paper dispensers?) :lol:


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

I work at a shop and will stand for most work on a bike. However our shop stands are limited as to how high they'll adjust. Being 6' 5", it can be a little tough bending over all the time when setting up disc brakes. I'll always use the stool for the front brake, puts the brake etc. at a comfortable level for basic set up, alignment, checking rotor true, etc. For the rear brake and anything else I'm working on I'm standing. I'll sit for building wheels as well. The Park stools and the like are pretty much to low for much else, and it would be awkward working on much of anything else on the bike seated on one. A tall stool would be nice for doing fine work, like rebuilding brake calipers or master cylinders at the bench. But a shop stool certainly isn't necessary IMHO.

Good Dirt


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a stool/tool box I made for the bigger tools and to hold things like cables and such. I use the stool when i'm working on anything down low or on parts when on a table .. it's up to you and if you want to sit,. then sit.. screw those that think everyone works the same


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a stool (made from the back end of a frame) and sit while working all the time.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

bad mechanic said:


> I have a stool (made from the back end of a frame) and sit while working all the time.


I'd like to see a pic of that. On a local MTB classifieds people have given away cracked frames for this kind of a project. If it looks within my capabilities, I might try to snag the next cracked frame I see listed.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

marpilli said:


> I'd like to see a pic of that.


I'll get one up when I can. It'll be a day or two since the stool has taken up temporary residence at my brother's house.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I move around too much when working. My Ultimate stand lets me raise the bike up high enough to comfortably work on my feet. A stool would just get in the way.


----------



## nixoda (Nov 8, 2011)

I've got 2 stools - a bench height that usually sits in front of the truing stand and hydraulically adjustable floor one on wheels that usually stays in the garage. When I'm working on a bike in the stand, I stand or squat. I'm never in one spot long enough to even think about sitting down. 

+1 on just getting in the way.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Yep, a stool with casters with a tool tray under the seat so that everything travels as I move. Load the tray up with everything needed for the work or keep it on a portable bench very nearby. Saves the back cuz hunching over is a b!tch and saves time.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Crazy about my work stool.*

When I was younger I could never sit to do anything. Like some of said, a stool would just get in my way, but after many years of running full tilt and the accumulation of bumps and bruises, I need to sit whenever possible. I've just learned to slow down enough to work quick and efficiently on my stool. There's 101 ways to go about doing something and it doesn't matter which way you chose as long as you get the result your looking for. IMO :thumbsup:

Guess I'm a crazy kinda guy!



bad mechanic said:


> I have a stool (made from the back end of a frame) and sit while working all the time.


----------



## sasquatch35 (Jun 8, 2010)

I sit down during most repairs at the shop because the stand doesn't get the bike high enough for me to comfortably work on it. I also sit during activities like hub rebuilds and fork overhauls.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

I stand most of the time. The only time I sit is when I am done working on my bike, drinking some beer, and marveling at the awesome work I just did.


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

This one is great for working on the bike. And drinking beer while looking at your bike.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Here it is. The two things I still want to do it spread the rear triangle and put a bigger seat on it. I'm thinking maybe an old Airdyne seat.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

dude.. that thing is sweet.. now I want to hit the junk yard this week and find an old POS bike to make one of those!!!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've got a couple aluminum frames (giant, diamondback, and something else) in my scrap pile out back...I imagine this works better with steel, at least bending the tubes to increase stability...Anybody want a rear triangle? :lol:


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Very cool. 

Here's an idea. Instead of widening the rear triangle, I bet you could create some "feet" to give stability that could be attached using a quick release . This could be a flat metal base with two angle brackets coming up to run the skewer through. For the front, you could mount a worn out bottom bracket and use the spindles to attach another support. Perhaps this would blend into the floor and maintain the natural frame look.


----------



## sasquatch35 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have one of these, although mine doesn't look quite as nice. I found a old suspension seatpost and combined it with a monstrous gel cruiser saddle. It may not look as clean as yours, but man is it comfortable.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

@ bad mechanic - You're missing one thing...you need to attach an old bottle cage to the seattube there to hold your beer!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> @ bad mechanic - You're missing one thing...you need to attach an old bottle cage to the seattube there to hold your beer!


Alas, bottle cages don't hold pint glasses very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

You gotta bend one out to make it work! I do know for a fact that they hold cans and bottles fairly well for riding down the bike trail, and will do fine on a stationary stool...make it happen, I have faith in you


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

bad mechanic said:


> Here it is. The two things I still want to do it spread the rear triangle and put a bigger seat on it. I'm thinking maybe an old Airdyne seat.


Argh! Now I have one more thing on my want-to-do list... That looks great!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

marpilli said:


> Argh! Now I have one more thing on my want-to-do list... That looks great!


It only take about 20 minutes to make one.

By the way...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

bad mechanic said:


> By the way...


That looks fantastic. Much better than chucking it into a drill and attacking it with a file.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks for all the replies guys! It looks like most people use a stool, even if it's for a brief period. Only one guy thinks I'm crazy/lazy to sit while working on a bike (my direct manager, hi if you are on here reading this). I just wanted to see some other opinions, good thing the head manager thinks it's fine as long as I get my work done


----------



## velorider562 (Jun 16, 2009)

Crazy as this sounds, I find using a large workout ball the best thing to sit on while working on the bike. Has nothing to do with fitness, just the best choice I found.


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

bad mechanic said:


> Here it is. The two things I still want to do it spread the rear triangle and put a bigger seat on it. I'm thinking maybe an old Airdyne seat.


Veeery nice! 
Let´s start a "stool made from old bikes" thread!


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

I need to sit because my basement ceiling is too low for me to stand up. I've nearly knocked myself out plenty of times while working on the bike. I use a 5 gallon bucket to sit on, but I'd like to find an adjustable height stool with wheels that doesn't cost $100.


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

rlb81 said:


> I need to sit because my basement ceiling is too low for me to stand up. I've nearly knocked myself out plenty of times while working on the bike. I use a 5 gallon bucket to sit on, but I'd like to find an adjustable height stool with wheels that doesn't cost $100.


Harbor Freight
http://www.harborfreight.com/pneumatic-adjustable-roller-seat-46319.html


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

anotherbrian said:


> I use a mechanics seat creeper, with a tool tray under the seat...


+1 I have an old Craftsman Mechanic's creeper seat, and I use it whenever I'm working "down low" while the bike is in the stand. Working on the wheels, or disc brakes, whatever. It also has the tool tray underneath and I wouldn't give it up for the world. It's great. :thumbsup:


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

estabro said:


> This one is great for working on the bike. And drinking beer while looking at your bike.


I've been meaning to get something like that. For now, I have a very sturdy rectangular milk crate I just kick to where I want it. The most common task I do sitting down is front-brake work.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

velorider562 said:


> Crazy as this sounds, I find using a large workout ball the best thing to sit on while working on the bike. Has nothing to do with fitness, just the best choice I found.


I've actually heard this before, sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a roll around stool from Matco I bought way back when I worked doing alignments at an auto shop. It's perfect for working on bikes in a stand!


----------

